# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  أمراض الدم الوراثية

## سالي جمعة

أمراض الدم الوراثية 
مقدمة
يضخ القلب الدم في الأوعية الدموية، إلى كل أعضاء الجسم. لذلك، فالدم له وظائف حيوية عديدة، هي، في واقع الحال، وظائف مكوناته، وأهمها: 
1. نقل غاز الأكسجين والمواد الغذائية، إلى خلايا الجسم. 
2. نقل النفايات الناتجة من التفاعلات الكيماوية في الخلايا لإخراجها من الجسم، من خلال الرئتين (غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون)، وإخراج مواد كيماوية في البول، من طريق الكلى. 
3. نقل الهرمونات من الغدد الصماء، إلى خلايا الجسم. 
4. حماية الجسم من الإصابة بالالتهابات، التي تسببها الميكروبات، وذلك بواسطة خلايا الدم البيضاء والمضادات،والتي هي جزء من بروتينات الدم. 
والدم عبارة عن نسيج يتكون من سائل يسمى البلازما (المصل) Plasma، تسبح فيه الخلايا الدموية، التي تنقسم إلى الآتي: 
أ. كريات الدم الحمراء Red Blood Cells ، وهي تمثل الجزء الأعظم من الناحية العددية، وبذلك تعطي الدم لونه الأحمر المميز؛ ووظيفتها الأساسية نقل غاز الأكسجين من الرئتين إلى خلايا الجسم، ونقل ثاني أوكسيد الكربون إلى الرئتين لتخريجه. 
ب. كريات الدم البيضاء White Blood Cells ، ومهمتها حماية الجسم من مهاجمة الأجسام الغريبة، خاصة الميكروبات. وتنقسم الخلايا البيضاء إلى خمسة أنواع: 
(1) خلايا النيوتروفيل (Neutrophi)
(2) خلايا اللمهوشين (Lymphocyte)
(3) خلايا الموندشين (Monocyte)
(4) خلايا ايزينوفيل (Eosinophil)
(5) خلايا البيزوفيل (Basophil)
ج. الصفائح الدموية، وهي تختص بتخثر الدم ومنع النزف. 
د. أما سائل البلازما (المصل)، فهو محلول من المواد المذابة، والجزء الأعظم منه ماء (96%) ويحتوي على تركيز عالٍ من البروتينات المذابة وهي: 
(1) الألبومين: ويؤدي دوراً مهماً في اتزان السوائل، بين الأوعية الدموية وخلايا الجسم المختلفة. كما أنه يحمل العديد من المواد الغذائية والدهنية وغيرها، إضافة إلى بعض الهورمونات. 
(2) الجلوبيولين: وله أقسام متعددة، ومن خصائصه (مثل الألبومين) حمل المواد الغذائية، وبعض الهورمونات، وأهم خصائصه الوظيفة المناعية، ذلك أن المضادات، التي تساعد الجسم على التخلص من الالتهابات، التي تسببها الميكروبات، سواء كانت بكتريا أو فيروسات، هي جزء أساسي من الجلوبيولين، ويسمى جلوبيولين جاما (gama globulin)
وعلى الرغم من ذلك، فإن الوظائف الحيوية، التي تؤديها خصائص الدم ومكوناته، كثيراً ما تضطرب نتيجة الإصابة ببعض الأمراض، سواء أصابت مكوناً خاصاً من الدم، أو أجزاء أخرى من الجسم، تتأثر مكونات الدم المختلفة بها.

----------


## سالي جمعة

أولاً: أمراض فقر الدم الوراثية وأنواعها 
يُشخّص فقر الدم بتدني عدد كريات الدم الحمراء، ومن ثم تدني تركيز الخضاب في الدم. وينتج عن ذلك تدني إمدادات الخلايا بغاز الأكسجين، ونقصان توليد الطاقة. وعلى ذلك، تكون علامات فقر الدم: شحوب الجلد والأغشية المخاطية، إضافة إلى الفتور العام، وحدوث الإرهاق السريع، وضيق التنفس عند بذل أي مجهود بدني. 
وهناك العديد من الأسباب، التي تؤدي إلى فقر الدم، من أهمها انحلال خلايا الدم الحمراء (Haemolysis)، وهو حالة تكسير كريات الدم الحمراء، وهروب الخضاب منها إلى سائل البلازما حيث ينحل فيه، ومن ثم يخرج في البول بواسطة الكُلى. وقد يحدث انحلال الدم نتيجة لخلل في الكريات الحمراء، مما يؤدي إلى تدميرها في الطحال، قبل الوقت الطبيعي لانحلالها. 
وتنقسم أمراض الدم إلى قسمين: وراثية ومكتسبة. وفي إيجاز نستعرض بعض أمراض الدم الوراثية، خاصة تلك الأكثر انتشاراً في البشر، وهي اعتلالات كريات الدم الحمراء الناتجة من خلل وراثي في تصنيع الخضاب (الهموجولوبين)، وهو ما يسمى: 
1. فقر الدم الانحلالي الوراثي (Heriditory haemolytic anaemia)
تُصنّع كريات الدم الحمراء في النخاع، وتتكسّر يومياً نسبة منها تقدر بأقل من 1%، وهي تعوض بخلايا جديدة تدخل الدورة الدموية. وعمر كريات الدم الحمراء حوالي 120 يوماً، ما يعني أنها تتغير كلياً بعد هذه الفترة. 
والشكل الطبيعي لكرية الدم الحمراء (اُنظر صورة كريات الدم الحمراء) و(صورة كريات الدم الحمراء الطبيعية) يُشبه كرة مقعرة الوجهين، يحيط بها غشاء خلوي يتكون من مواد دهنية بروتينية تدعى السبكترين (Spectrin)، وتؤدي واجباً حيوياً، هو الحفاظ على الشكل المميز لكرية الدم الحمراء. فلو حدث نقص وراثي لهذه البروتينات، تغير شكل الكرية وتتكور(Spherocyte) وتصبح أكثر عرضة للانحلال. 
ومادة الخضاب (Haemoglobin)أهم محتويات الكرية الحمراء، وهي المادة التي يرتبط بها غاز الأُكسجين أثناء حمله في الدم. ويتكون الخضاب من جزءين، هما: الهيم (Heme)وهو صبغة حمراء اللون، والجلوبين (Globin) وهو بروتين يتكون من أربع سلاسل أمينية. وهناك اعتلالات وراثية متعددة تصيب تصنيع الحضاب، وتؤدي إلى فقر الدم الانحلالي. 
كما توجد عدة خمائر مهمة وأساسياً لتؤدي الكرية وظائفها على الوجه الأكمل، فلو حدث نقص وراثي لأحد هذه الخمائر، أدى ذلك، أيضاً، إلى فقر الدم العام. 
ويمكن إجمال خصائص هذه الخمائر في عملية الاستقلاب داخل الكرية الحمراء بما في ذلك توليد الطاقة وتوازن المحاليل والحفاظ على شكل الكرية المميز. 
والمعدل العادي لعدد كريات الدم الحمراء في الفرد كامل الصحة هو حوالي 4.5 ـ 6 في الرجال، و4ـ5.5 مليون خلية لكل ملم مكعب من الدم في النساء. ويكون تركيز الخضاب حوالي 13 ـ 18 غرام لكل مائة ملل مكعب من الدم للرجال (100سم3 ـ ديسلتر)، وحوالي 12 ـ 16 جرام للإناث. 
أ. دلائل زيادة الانحلال 
(1) البيليروبين (Bilirubin مادة الصفراء)
يتشكل البيليروبين نتيجة لانحلال الدم، واستقلاب الخضاب، وتفكك الصباغ. وعندما يزداد تكوين البيليروبين، يتكدس بتركيز متزايد في مصل المريض، حتى إذا بلغ تركيزه 3 ملج في المائة ميليمتر، يبدأ اللون اليرقاني في الظهور في عدة أماكن من الجسم، خاصة العيون والجلد والأغشية المخاطية، ويتغير لون البول ليصبح غامقاً، لاحتوائه على كمية كبيرة من مركب يتكون من إخراج البيليروبين بواسطة الكبد، ويسمى اليروبالينوجين (Urobilinogen)وتخريج هذه المادة من البول هو إحدى دلالات انحلال الدم. وقد ينتج من زيادة تخريج البيليروبن من الكبد إلى المرارة تكوين الحصيات في المرارة في سن مبكرة من العمر. ومن المعروف أن فقر الدم الانحلالي يمثل حوالي 15% من مسببات الحصيات المرارية، عند الأطفال. 
(2) الهبتوغلوبين (Haptoglobin) والهيموبكسين (Hemopexin)
وهما من بروتينات البلازما التي تُصنع في الكبد وأهم خصائصهما هو الارتباط بالخضاب الحر، الذي ينتج من انحلال كريات الدم الحمراء. ومع ازدياد تركيز الخضاب الحر في الدم، يزداد تشبع وارتباط هذه البروتينات بالخضاب الحر، لينتج من ذلك تناقص تركيزها، وربما انعدامها في مصل المريض. 
(3) كريات الدم الحمراء المحطمة
يمكن إثبات ذلك من خلال فحص اللطاخة الدموية، بعد صبغها، حيث يمكن رؤية كريات حمراء. فيكون بعضها مكوراً وسليماً والآخر في درجات متفاوتة من التمزق، وبعضها على شكل منجلي، كما هو الحال في "فقر الدم المنجلي". 
(4) عمر كريات الدم الحمراء
يُتأكد من عمر الكريات باستخدام النظائر المشعة، من خلال وسمها بالكروم المشع (كروم 51) خارج الجسم، ثم إعادتها لدم المريض ومتابعة اختفاء الإشعاع، من خلال أخذ عينات متتالية من دم المريض، وقياس الإشعاع فيها؛ ومن ثم قياس مدى حياة الكريات الحمراء الموسومة بالكروم، في الدورة الدموية. علماً بأن تناقص القدرة الإشعاعية للدم، يصل إلى النصف بعد 25 إلى 35 يوماً عند الإنسان السّوي. أما في حالة قصر عمر الكريات الحمراء وانحلال الدم، فإن القدرة الإشعاعية تنقص إلى أقل من 20 يوماً. 
(5) دلائل زيادة توالد الكريات الحمراء
أهم هذه الدلائل هو زيادة تعداد الخلايا الشبكية في الدم (Reticulocytes) (أُنظر صورة لطاخة تكور الدم الوراثي)، إذ يرتفع معدلها إلى فوق المستوى العادي، وهو أقل من 0.05%. إضافة إلى ذلك، تزداد، أيضاً، نسبة الخلايا البدائية في نخاع العظم، التي تتكون منها خلايا الدم الحمراء. 
(6) نوبة الدم التصنيع  (Aplastic crisis)
قد يتعرض مرضى فقر الدم الانحلالي ـ بغض النظر عن سببه ـ إلى نوبات عابرة، من تدني تصنيع كريات الدم في النخاع، وهو ما يسمى "نوبة الدم التصنيع" (Aplasticcrisis)؛ فيتوقف نخاع العظم عن عملية التصنيع، ويحدث نقصان في عدد الخلايا الشبكية في الدم، مع نقص طلائع الكريات الحمراء في النخاع. ويصاحب هذه النوبة تدنٍ سريع في صحة المريض، وقد تهدد حياته. وتنتهي النوبة، غالباً، تلقائياً بعد 10 إلى 14 يوماً. وقد لوحظ أن هناك نوعاً خاصاً من الفيروسات (Pavro Virus)، له دور مهم في حدوث هذه النوبة. 
ب. أسباب فقر الدم الانحلالي 
(1) اعتلالات غشاء خلايا الدم الحمراء، وأهمها 
(أ) تكور كريات الدم الحمر الوراثي (Hereditary Spherocytosis). 
(ب) الكريات الإهليجية (البيضاوية) الوراثية (Hereditary Elleptocytosis)
(2) اعتلالات خمائر كريات الدم الحمراء، وأهمها 
(أ) عوز خميرة (Glucose-6- Phosphate Dehydrogenase (G-6-PD
(ب) عوز خميرة Pyruvate Kinase
(3) اعتلالات الخضاب الوراثية، وأهمها
(أ) خضاب س ـ Hb S
(ب) خضاب ح ـ Hb C
ج. تقصي أسباب فقر الدم الانحلالي وطرق التشخيص 
إضافة إلى الخطوات المعتادة في رعاية المرضى، تدون تفاصيل القصة العائلية بدقة، على أن تشمل: الحالات المشابهة في العائلة الواحدة وبين أقارب الوالد والوالدة، خاصة وجود يرقان، أو ضخامة طحال أو استئصاله، إضافة إلى تفاصيل حدوث المرض بين الأخوان والأخوات في الأسرة الواحدة، وهل للوالدين صلة قرابة. 
ومن المفيد أيضاً التعرف على التوزيع الجغرافي والعرقي، ذلك أن بعض اعتلالات الخضاب، توجد بنسب عالية في بعض مناطق العالم، وفي بعض الجنسيات (أو الأعراق)؛ فمثلاً اعتلال الخضاب أ س، الذي يسبب "الأنيميا المنجلية"، يوجد بكثرة في الأفارقة بشكل عام، والذين يستوطنون غرب أفريقيا بشكل خاص؛ وتنتشر الثلاسيميا (Thalassaemia) بين سكان حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط. ومن الضروري معرفة هل توجد صلة بين استهلاك بعض العقاقير، وحدوث انحلال الدم، فعقار بريما كوين (Premaquin) مثلاً، الذي يُعطى لعلاج الملاريا، يُحدث انحلالاً شديداً في كريات الدم الحمراء، التي تعاني من عوز (G-6-PD). وأخيراً فإن استئصال الحوصلة المرارية، أو استخراج الحجارة منها، قد يدل على تخريج الأصبغة الصفراوية بكميات كبيرة، حتى يترسب في شكل حصاة، وذلك في المرضى المصابين بانحلال الدم المزمن. 
د. الفحص الإكلينيكي 
من العلامات المهمة أن المريض ربما يُصاب بلون يرقاني أصفر، وقد يحتوي بوله أيضاً على أصبغة صفراوية؛ وكذلك ربما يكون شاحب اللون، من جراء فقر الدم. ومن العلامات المهمة، أيضاً، ضخامة الطحال. 
هـ. دلائل فحص الدم المخبري 
(1) دلائل ارتفاع تكسر كريات الدم الحمراء 
(أ) ارتفاع مادة البيليروبين (مادة الصفراء)، في الدم. 
(ب) ارتفاع معدل تخريج اليروبايلنوجين (Urobilinogen)، في البول. 
(ج) ارتفاع معدل تخريج الاستبركوبايلمنوجين (Stercobilinogen)، في البراز. 
(د) اختفاء مادة هابتوجلوبين، من الدم. 
(2) دلائل ارتفاع تصنيع خلايا الدم الحمراء 
(أ) ارتفاع معدل الخلايا الشبكية، في الدم. 
(ب) ارتفاع نسبة نخاع خلايا العظم المصنعة لكريات الدم الحمراء، بالمقارنة مع تلك المصنعة للكريات البيضاء. 
(3) دلائل التكسير الزائد لكريات الدم الحمراء 
(أ) اختبار الهشاشة الكروية الحلولي (Osmotic Fragility test) الكريات ذات القابلية العالية للانحلال (مثل الخلايا ذات التكور الوراثي (Spherocytes) ويمكن إثبات ذلك مخبريا بتأكيد انحلالها، بدرجة أسرع في المحاليل الملحية منغصة التركيز. 
(ب) التباين الكبير لكريات الدم الحمراء عند فحصها تحت المجهر، حيث تأخذ أشكالاً مختلفة، مثل: كريات صغيرة الحجم، وخلايا إهليلجية (بيضاوية) Elliptocytes، وكريات مكسّرة، والخلايا المنجلية. 
(ج) تدني عمر كريات الدم الحمراء، من خلال قياس عمر كريات حمراء موسومة بالكروم المشع (كروم 51). 
2. تكور الدم الوراثي (Hereditary Spherocytosis)
سبب هذا المرض هو نقص في أحد البروتينات (ويسمى سبكترين Spectrin) وهو بمثابة المكون الرئيسي لغشاء الكريات الحمراء. وكلما زادت شدة النقص، زادت قسوة فقر الدم. 
ويرجع نقصان السبكترين إلى خلل في الجينات، التي تتحكم في تصنيعه. وفقدان هذا البروتين يعني فقدان القاعدة، التي ترتكز عليها المكونات الدهنية لغشاء الخلية. وعلى ذلك، تُفقد هذه الدهنيات ويتلاشى غشاء الخلية تدريجياً، عندما تخرج خلايا الدم الجديدة المصنعة من نخاع العظم، إلى الدورة الدموية. ونتيجة لفقدان أجزاء كبيرة من غشاء الخلية، حيث تفقد الخلية شكلها الكروي وتقعّر الوجهين ويتكور شكلها (اُنظر صورة لطاخة تكور كريات الدم الحمراء) وتصبح عرضة للتكسّر في طحال المريض وتزال، بعد أن تكون قضت عمراً أقصر بكثير، من الخلايا السليمة. 
أ. طريقة الوراثة 
يورّث هذا المرض كصفة قاهرة (يكفي أن يكون أحد الوالدين مصاباً به، لينتقل إلى نصف أبنائه) متنوعة المظاهر، حيث يكتشف، عادة، في السنين المبكرة؛ ولكن في بعض حالات الوراثة البسيطة، تظهر أعراض المرض في السنين المتأخرة. وقد تحدث 25% من الحالات دون سبب وراثي واضح. 
ب. العلامات الإكلينيكية 
تظهر أعراض فقر الدم في الأعمار المختلفة، من الطفولة إلى البلوغ، إضافة إلى يرقان (داء الصفراء) تختلف شدته، حسب شدة الانحلال. ويُحدث، أيضاً، زيادة في حجم الطحال، الذي قد يكون مؤلماً أثناء النوبات الانحلالية. وقد يرافق الحالات المزمنة تكون حصيات في المرارة، أو القنوت الصفراوية. 
ج. التشخيص 
إضافة إلى القصة السريرية والعائلية وفحص المريض، يعتمد التشخيص على اختبارات الدم، خاصة فحص اللطاخة (لإثبات وجود كريات مكورة)، إضافة إلى خلايا الشبكية (Reticulocytes)، مع بعض الخلايا التى يتدنى في داخلها تركيز خضاب الدم ويرى في أطراف الحلية التي يصبح شكلها مثل الخاتم (اُنظر صورة كريات فقر الدم) وهناك، أيضاً، زيادة الهشاشة الحلولية الكروية، مع سلبية اختبار كومب (للكشف عن الأجسام المضادة للكريات الحمراء في الدم)، ويمكن، أيضاً، إجراء اختبار كريات الدم المشبعة بالكروم المشع (Cr 51)، حيث يمكن إثبات قصر عمر كريات الدم الحمراء، وتجمعها في الطحال. 
د. العلاج 
يضع استئصال الطحال حداً للنوبات الانحلالية، ويقلل فرصة تشكل الحصيات المرارية؛ ولكن يفضل تأجيل هذا العلاج في الأطفال إلى ما بعد السابعة، تفادياً لحدوث "الانتانات" لأن استئصال الطحال يصاحبه ارتفاع في تركيز الخضاب في الدم، إلى مستوى فوق المعدل العادي. في بعض حالات الانحلال الشديد، يعطى فيتامين حمض الفوليك (Folic acid) مع نقل الدم. ونظراً لأهمية الطحال المناعية، فلا بد من تحصين المريض، والتأكد من تلقيه اللقاحات اللازمة. 
3. الكريات الأهليلجية الوراثية (Hereditary Elliptocytosis)
يشبه هذا النوع من فقر الدم الانحلالي، تكور الكريات الوراثي، من الناحية الوراثية والسريرية والعلامات المخبرية، ما عدا فحص اللطاخة حيث يكون 50 ـ 90% من الخلايا بيضاوية الشكل (اُنظر صورة لطاخة دم كريات الأهليلجية). وتكون أعراض المرض، غالباً، خفيفة، وربما احتاج بعض المرضى لاستئصال الطحال. أما سبب حدوث المرض، فهو اضطراب في غشاء الخلية نتيجة لخطأ وراثي، في تكوين مادة سبكترين، أو في مادة جلايكوفورين ج. 
4. اعتلالات خمائر الكرية (اعتلالات استقلاب كريات الدم الحمراء) 
هناك العديد من أنواع الاضطراب الكمي، أو الكيفي، المسبب لفقر الدم الانحلالي، وأهمها وأكثرها شيوعا هو: عوز خميرة فوسفات دي هيدروجيتاز (Glucose-6-(Phosphate Dehydrogenase), (G-6-PD). 
إن تحطيم القلوكوز (سكر الدم) داخل الخلية، يتم عبر مسارين، أولهما: مسار امبدن مايرهوف، والثاني: مسار السكاكر الخماسية وحيدة الفوسفات، الذي يعتمد على خميرة غلوكوز-6- فوسفات ديهيدروجيناز (G-6-PD). كما تؤدي هذه الخميرة دوراً في بعض عمليات الإرجاع داخل كريات الدم الحمراء، التي تمنع تحللها. 
إن النقص الوراثي لهذه الخميرة واسع الانتشار، وله عدة أنواع أكثرها شيوعا النوع أ (A)، ويوجد عند الأفارقة؛ والنوع ب B)) ويتمركز في العالم الغربي. إلاّ أن هناك أكثر من 400 نوع من هذه الأنواع. والسّمة العامة للنقص الوراثي لهذه الخميرة، هو أن فعالية الخميرة تكون متدنية نتيجة لنقص مكون البروتين في الخميرة، أو تدني فعاليته، على الرغم من أن تركيبة الخميرة مكتملة، من الناحية الكيماوية. 
وعلى الرغم من وجود هذه الخميرة في كل خلايا الجسم، إلاّ أن نقصها يؤدي ـ بشكل مباشر ـ إلى خلل في كريات الدم الحمراء، ينتهي إلى (فقر الدم) نتيجة تكسرها، خاصة عند تعاطي المريض لبعض العقاقير المؤكسدة (Oxidant drugs)، مثل: مشتقات السلفانومايد والفيناستين وغيرها، والمشتقات التي تعالج الملاريا، وبنسبة قليلة الأسبرين، وعند تناول نوع خاص من البقول، خاصة البازلاء والفاصوليا Vicia Faba)) والفول المصري. لذلك إذا كان التشخيص نقص الخميرة، فعلى المريض أن يحذر من تناول هذه الأدوية والبقول. 
أ. طريقة الوراثة 
إن وراثة نقص الخميرة مرتبطة بالصبغ الجنسي اكس (X)، ولذلك يتأثر بها الذكور، وتحملها الإناث. وتختلف درجة تدني الصبغة بين العناصر البشرية المختلفة، فهي خفيفة10 إلى 15% من المعدل العادي عند الأفارقة والزنوج الأمريكيين، حيث يحدث بنسبة 13% عند الذكور ونسبة 2% عند الإناث. وعلى النقيض يكون التدني قاسياً عندسكان حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط والشرق الأوسط؛ حيث تصل نسبة الخميرة عند المصابين إلى ما بين 5 إلى 40%. 
ب. العلامات الإكلينيكية 
تظهر علامات المرض، غالباً، في شكل انحلال دموي حاد، مع فقدن الخضاب في البول، خاصة عند تناول المريض للعقاقير المؤكسدة والبقول (المشار إليها آنفاً). وتظهر أعراض المرض واضحة بعد مضي 48ـ96 ساعة، بعد تعرض المريض لتلك المسببات. 
ج. التشخيص 
يؤكد تشخيص المرض بقياس فعالية، أو تركيز، الخمير (G-6-PD) في كريات الدم الحمراء، حيث تصل إلى 10% من مقدارها السوي. ويمكن أيضا فحص اللطاخة الدموية بحيث تشاهد كريات حمراء متكسرة، أو متغيرة الشكل والحجم، مع وجود أجسام هاينز Heinz bodies داخلها. 
د. العلاج 
إيقاف العقار أو البقول، التي هي سبب انحلال الدم. ويمكن إجراء عملية نقل دم، إذا كان فقر الدم حاداً، ويصاحبه تدنٍ مريع لتركيز الخضاب. وإذا حدث الانحلال عند الأطفال حديثي الولادة، فيجب معالجتهم بتغيير دمهم، أو استعمال العلاج الضوئي للتخلص من مادة الصفراء (البيليروبن Bilirubin). 
اعتلال الخمائر الأخرى في الكرية الحمراء: يوجد العديد من هذه الاعتلالات، التي يُعد حدوثها وانتشارها نادراً جداً، مثل خميرة البيروفات كينييز (Pyrovate kinase) وهي خميرة مماثلة لخميرة (G-6-PD)، ونقص خميرة الجلوتاثيون (Glatathione)
5. اعتلالات خضاب الدم (Haemoglobinopathies)
توجد عدة أنواع من اعتلالات الخضاب الموروثة، التي قد ينتج منها فقر الدم الانحلالي. وأهم أنواع اعتلالات الخضاب المورثة، هي فقر الدم المنجلي Sickle cell anaemia وفقر دم البحر الأبيض المتوسط (الثلاسيميا): Thalassaemia
ولفهم طبيعة هذه الأمراض، ينبغي التعرف ـ بإيجاز ـ على خضاب الدم الذي يتكون من جزئين: 
الجزء الأول: هو بروتين يسمى الجلوبين (Globin)، ويتكون من أربع سلاسل ببتيدية (اثنتان ألفا a واثنتان بيتا B)، وهي تتكون بدورها من أحماض أمينية. 
والخضاب الطبيعي عند الإنسان هو الخضاب أ (A)، الذي يشكل حوالي (97 ـ 98) % من مجمل الخضاب في الجسم، ويتكون القلوين فيه من سلسلتين (a2 B2)؛ والخضاب الكهلي (A2)، ويتكون الجلوبين فيه من سلسلتين (a2 B2)، ويشكل (2 ـ 3) % من مجمل الخضاب في الجسم. 
الجزء الثاني: هو صبغة هيم (Heme)، التي تُعطي الخضاب لونه المميز الأحمر، وتحمل الحديد في داخلها. 
إن اعتلالات الخضاب، والمؤدية إلى انحلال الدم، قد تنتج من التغيرات الكيفية للخضاب، حيث يحدث استبدال أحد الأحماض الأمينية الطبيعية، من أحد السلاسل الببتيدية للقلوبين وهو سلسل بيتا (b)، بحمض أميني آخر، كما يحدث في خضاب أ س (Hb S) خضاب ج (Hb C)وخضاب د (Hb D)وخضاب اي (Hb E). لذلك، فإن انحلال الدم، الذي ينتج من وجود أنواع الخضاب المرضية هذه، يكون مزمناً. وتتراوح قسوة الانحلال، الذي يحدث في داخل الأوعية الدموية (Intravascular haemolysis)، حسب تركيز الخضاب. 
أ. فقر الدم المنجلي (Sickle cell anaemia) 
يعد اعتلال الخضاب من نوع أ س واسع الانتشار في المناطق الاستوائية الأفريقية، وهو منتشر بصورة واسعة في المملكة العربية السعودية (المنطقة الشرقية والجنوبية والغربية والشمالية)، وكذلك في أقطار الخليج العربي، وفي اليمن، والعراق، وإيران. ويعطي وجود خضاب أ س بعض الوقاية من الملاريا. 
وقد سمي فقر الدم الناتج من وجود خضاب أ س (Hb S) "بفقر الدم المنجلي"لأنه إذا تعرضت كريات الدم، أو إذا تعرض خضاب أ س، إلى درجات منخفضة من ضغط الأُكسجين، يترسب الخضاب في شكل ألياف طويلة تتشابك مع بعضها؛ ونتيجة لذلك تأخذ الكريات شكل المنجل، بدلا من الشكل الدائري. (اُنظر صورة لطاخة دم فقر الدم المنجلي). 
وتتشابك هذه الخلايا المنجلية مع بعضها، حتى تسد الشرايين الصغيرة والشعيرات الدموية؛ وبذلك تنقطع الدورة الدموية بين أعضاء الجسم، وأغشيته المختلفة. 
(1) أثر الوراثة على فقر الدم المنجلي 
يمكن تقسيم خضاب أ س إلى عدة أنواع اعتماداً على طبيعة العوامل المورثة، بمعنى آخر، إذا كانت العوامل متوافقة الأمشاج (Homozygous - Hb SS) ومورّوثة من الوالدين مختلفة الأمشاج (Heterozygous Hb S)، أو إذا كان هناك جمع بين أكثر من نوع خضاب، مثل الجمع بين خضاب س (Hb S) وخضاب ج  (Hb C)
(2) الأعراض الناتجة إذا كانت الوراثة متوافقة الأمشاج (Hb SS)
يعاني هؤلاء المرضى من فقر دم انحلالي حاد، يظهر في سلسلة النكسات(Cresies)؛ ولكن تتنوع قسوة المرض؛ فهناك عدد من المرضى ممن لديهم (Hb- SS)، ومع ذلك يعيشون حياة عادية دون نكسات، وهناك مرضى آخرون تتكاثر لديهم نكسات المرض منذ الصغر، وهي تظهر في نكسات الألم، ونكسات عدم التصنيع، ونكسات الانحلال، ونكسات الركود والاختزان الدموي، داخل الأعضاء الداخلية، مثل: الصدر والكبد والطحال، وهناك درجات متباينة من هذه الأعراض، حسب تركيز الخضاب المنجلي في الكرية الحمراء. 
(أ) نكسات الألم (النوبات الألمية): (Painful Vaso-occlusive Crises)
هذه النوبات تتكرر كثيراً، وتقترن بحدوث الالتهاب والجفاف والتعرض لتدني ضغط الأكسجين، كما يحدث عند صعود المرتفعات، أو أثناء العمليات الجراحية، أو أثناء الولادة، أو الرياضة العنيفة. وقد يؤدي انسداد الشرايين إلى الاحتشاء، الذي نجده في رؤوس العظام الطويلة حول الكتف، ومفصل الورك، أو في الرئتين والطحال. ولعل أكثر مخاطر الانسداد، تكون في الدماغ، أو السلسلة الفقرية، ما يؤدي إلى الشلل. وقد يحدث لدى الأطفال الآلام الشديدة، في اليدين والقدمين. 
(ب) نكسات عدم تصنيع الدم (Aplastic Crises)
قد يحدث ذلك نتيجة للإصابة بأحد الفيروسات، خاصة الـ(Parvovirus ) فيؤدي ذلك إلى توقف نخاع العظم عن وظيفته في تصنيع كريات الدم، أو إلى نقصان حامض الفوليك (وهو فيتامين، ومن أهم المواد الخام التي يحتاجها لتصنيع خلايا الدم الحمراء). وتكون نتيجة ذلك انخفاض هائل ومفاجيء، في تركيز الخضاب، وتدنٍ في عدد الخلايا الشبكية، مما يوجب نقل الدم إلى المريض. 
(ج) نكسات انحلالية: (Haemolytic Crises)
قد تتزامن مع نكسات الألم، ويصاحبها انخفاض شديد في تركيز الخضاب، ولكن مع زيادة واضحة للخلايا الشبكية. وهذه دلالة على زيادة تصنيع خلايا الدم الحمراء في النخاع. 
(د) نكسات الركود واختزان الدم في الأعضاء الداخلية 
قد يصاحبه فقر دم حاد، ولكن أخطر مضاعفات الاختزان الدموي قد تكون في الرئة، وقد يؤدي ذلك إلى الوفاة. أما إذا حدث الاختزان في الكبد، وحول المفاصل الكبيرة، أو في الطحال، فقد يؤدي إلى حالة مرضية حادة توجب تغيير دم المريض. 
قد يحدث في مرضى Hb SS 
·   تقرحات أسفل الرجل، نتيجة لركود الدم. 
·   تضخم للطحال، خاصة عند الأطفال، ولكنها تضمر عندما يتقدم العمر. 
·   ضعف المناعة، والقابلية بالإصابة ببعض الالتهابات الرئوية، أو بجراثيم الهموفليس إنفلونزا Haemoplilus) (gnfluenzae والسالمونيلا (Salmonella). 
·   تدني البصر. 
·   تدني وظائف الكبد. 
·   ضعف الانتصاب عند الذكور. 
·   تدني عمل الكلى، وعدم المقدرة على تركيز البول. 
ويعتمد تشخيص المرض على: 
·   إثبات وجود فقر الدم (انخفاض تركيز الخضاب). 
·   وجود كريات دم منجلية الشكل، مع أجسام هاول وجولي. 
·   يكون الاختبار المنجلي موجباً، عند تعرض الدم لانخفاض ضغط الأكسجين. 
·   الرحلات الكهربائية للخضاب (Haemoglobin Electrophoresis)، من طريق تعريض الخضاب لمجال كهربائي؛ فيعزل الخضاب في أماكن محددة حسب نوع الخضاب، ترى فيها 31 إلى 90 % من الخضاب، هو خضاب أس (Hb S) أما الباقي فيكون خضاب ف (Hb F) عند الأطفال، أو خضاب (Hb A) عند البالغين. وكلما كان الخضاب ف (Hb F) في أعلى مستوياته، كان المرض أقل حدة، كما ثبت ذلك في المنطقة الشرقية بالمملكة العربية السعودية. 
(3) العلاج 
(أ) مكافحة الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى النوبات أو النكسات عن طريق مكافحة الالتهاب والركود الدموي بتجنب الجفاف وعدم التعرض للبرودة الشديدة وتجنب نقص الأكسوجين وإعطاء اللقاحات والمضادات الحيوية لتفادي الالتهاب. 
(ب) إعطاء حمض الفوليك لتجنب تدني تصنيع الدم في نخاع العظم. 
(ج) إعطاء عقار هايدروكسي يوريا (Hydroxyuria) يقلل من حدوث النوبات عن طريق زيادة تركيز خضاب ف (Hb F) في بعض المرضى البالغين. 
(د) عند حدوث نوبات الألم أو النوبات الانحلالية يجب إعطاء المسكنات والمزيد من السوائل عن طريق الوريد، ونقل الدم الطازج إذا استدعى الأمر. 
(هـ) العناية الخاصة بالمريض في حالتي الحمل والولادة، أو عند التعرض للتخدير. 
(4) الصبغة المنجلية (Sickle Cell Trait)
يظهر الدم طبيعياً عند حاملي هذه الصبغة، ولا يعانون من فقر الدم، ونادراً ما يعانون من نوبات ونكسات المرض، عند تعرضهم لنقص حاد في الأُكسجين، أو لالتهاب حاد. وقد يظهر لديهم الدم في البول (Haematuria)، ويكون تركيز خضاب س (Hb S) لديهم بين 25 إلى 45 % من جملة الخضاب في الدم. ويجب الحرص على مراقبة هؤلاء الأفراد، عند تعرضهم للتخدير أو الحمل أو الولادة. 
وعند الارتباط بين خضاب س ((Hb S وخضابات أخرى وراثية مثل خضاب ج (Hb C) أو الثلاسيميا المنجلية (S/  (Thalassaemia، فيجب الفحص المخبري لدم المريض ووالديه، حتى تتحدد الطرق الوراثية لحدوث المرض. ويعاني هؤلاء المرضى ـ غالباً ـ من فقر دم خفيف، مع تضخم بسيط للطحال، وربما يكون لدى عدد منهم قابلية أكثر لتخثر الدم، والانسداد الرئوي. 
ب. فقر دم البحر الأبيض المتوسط "الثلاسيميا" ((Thalassmia أو فقر دم كولي (Cooley's Anaemia) 
يُعد هذا النوع من فقر الدم الوراثي، من أوسع أمراض الدم انتشاراً، خاصة في البلدان المحيطة بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط، والشرق الأوسط، وآسيا. وهو مجموعة من أمراض الدم الوراثية، التي تحدث نتيجة لخلل في تصنيع واحد، أو أكثر، من سلاسل البروتين المشكلة لبروتين الجلوبين، وهو الجزء المكمل لخضاب الدم (الهموجلوبين). 
وهناك نوعان من الثلاسيميا، هما: بيتا (B) وألفا (a)، حسب نوع السلاسل البروتينية الناقصة، أو الغائبة. فإذا كانت السلسلة البروتينية الغائبة من نوع بيتا (B) يسمى المرض "ثلاسيميا بيتا" أو "الثلاشيميا الكبرى"؛ وإذا كانت السلسلة الغائبة من نوع ألفا (a)، يُطلق على المرض "ثلاسيميا ألفا". وهناك نوع خفيف من "ثلاسيميا بيتا" تغيب فيه أجزاء من السلسلة البروتينية بيتا، وليس السلسلة، كلها ويرمز إليه بـــ (+ B). 
(1) الثلاسيميا بيتا (B-Thacassaemia)
(أ) طريقة الوراثة 
في هذا المرض يحمل كل من الأبوين مختلفي الأوشاج (Heterozygotes) صفة الثلاسيميا بيتا، ومن ثم يرث المريض متشابه الأوشاج (Homozygote) المرض، من الأبوين. 
(ب) المظاهر السريرية 
تختلف هذه المظاهر حسب درجة المرض. ففي الشكل الشديد، الذي يظهر في سنوات الطفولة الأولى، يصاب الطفل بفقر دم شديد في السنة الأولى من العمر، مع تضخم في الطحال والكبد، بنسبة زيادة نشاط تصنيع الدم فيهما، إضافة إلى ازدياد نشاط تصنيع الدم في نخاع العظم. وهذه الزيادة محاولة لتعويض النقص في كريات الدم، الحاملة للخضاب غير العادي، الذي يصاحب وجوده في الكريات زيادة في تكسيرها وانحلالها. وهذا هو سبب تسمية المرض "فقر الدم الانحلالي الوراثي". 
ومن أبرز العلامات الإكلينكية لهذا المرض، ترقق العظام بسبب ازدياد نشاط عمليات تصنيع الدم، ولذلك تتوسع مسافات نخاع العظم في الوجه والجمجمة، ما يكسبها مظهراً خاصاً، مثل: تبارز الوجنتين والجبهة، إضافة إلى تبارز وضخامة الكفين؛ ولذا تُظهر الأشعة للجمجمة، منظر الشعر المقطوع (Hair-on-end) وقد تأخذ البشرة لوناً مخضراً بنياً نتيجة لليرقان، إضافة إلى ترسب نواتج انحلال الدم، خاصة الحديد، في أنسجة الجسم المختلفة. ولذا يتجمع الحديد في شكل حبيبات الهيموسيدرين (Haemosiderin)، في أنسجة بعض الأعضاء الحيوية، مثل القلب، أو غدة البنكرياس، أو الغدة النخامية. وقد يُصاحب ذلك خلالاً في وظائف تلك الأعضاء. 
أما الطحال، فيتضخم إلى درجة كبيرة تؤدي إلى بروز البطن، بحيث يصعب التنفس. ويصاحب ذلك ازدياد في فقر الدم، لأن الطحال المتضخم يحتجز كميات متزايدة من الدم، كما أنه كل ما زاد حجم الطحال، زادت شدة تكسر الكريات الحمراء. 
(ج) تشخيص المرض 
إضافة إلى المظاهر الإكلينيكية، توضح الفحوصات المخبرية درجة فقر الدم، وانخفاض مستوى خضاب الدم، إلى مستويات متدنية قد تصل إلى 2ـ3 جرام لكل مل من الدم، مع نقص واضح لصباغ الكريات الحمراء، نتيجة انخفاض حجم الكرية الوسطى Mean Corpuscular Volume-MCV ، وخضاب الكرية الوسطى Mean Cell haemoglobin MCH، وتركيز الخضاب في الكرية Mean Corpuscular haemoglobin Cancentration-MCHC. وتُظهر لطاخة الدم خلايا هدفية، وأشلاء متناثرة للكريات الحمر وطلائع الكريات الحمر. 
أما الخلايا الشبكية (Reticylocytes)، فلا ترتفع كثيراً (5 إلى 10%)، وهو ارتفاع لا يتناسب مع فقر الدم الشديد، مما يدلل على قصور استجابة نخاع الدم للحاجة الماسة، إلى زيادة تصنيع الكريات الحمراء. ونتيجة لزيادة انحلال الدم، يزداد مستوى البيليروبن فيه، وتظهر مادة اليروبيلبنوجن (Urobilinogen) في البول. أما لطاخة نخاع الدم فيرى فيها نخاعاً خلوياً، وتُظهر طلائع الكريات نقصاً في التخضب نتيجة الخلل في تصنيع خضاب الدم، إضافة إلى نواة غامقة غير منتظمة. 
ونتيجة لقصور الإنتاج الكافي للسلسلة بيتا (B)، فإن الكمية الزائدة من السلاسل ألفا (a) تتراكم وتترسب في الخلية. وتفشل معظم طلائع كريات الدم الحمراء في التطور التام، وهذا ما يطلق عليه إنتاج دم غير فعال (Ineffective hmopoiesis). 
إن معظم (90% أو أكثر) الخضاب الذي يصنع يكون من خضاب ف (F) وهو الخضاب الغالب في دم الجنين قبل الولادة ولا يوجد خضاب أ A)) ويكون مكانه خضاب أ2 (A2) والمعروف أن خضاب ف (F) لا يعطي الأكسجين لخلايا الجسم بسهولة كما هو الحال في الخضاب أ (A) مما يؤدي إلى نقصان امدادات الأكسجين لخلايا الجسم. 
(د) العلاج 
ـ نقل الدم 
نسبة إلى فقر الدم الشديد، يعتمد المريض على نقل الدم (نقل خلايا الدم الحمراء المركزة)، لتأمين مستوى مقبول من الخضاب (حوالي 10 جرام لكل 100 ملم دم) يُساعده في القيام بنشاطه اليومي، دون معاناة، ولكن نتيجة لتكرار عملية نقل الدم، يتراكم الحديد في أنسجة الجسم المختلفة (تحتوي كل 500 ملم من الدم على 200 جرام من الحديد). 
ـ استئصال الطحال 
يُلجأ إليه إذا كان الطحال ضخماً جداً، ونسبة إلى فقدان خصائص المناعة بعد إزالته، يفضل أن يعطى المريض بعض اللقاحات الجرثومية الوقائية، بجانب بعض العقاقير الوقائية، قبل استئصال الطحال. 
ـ العلاج بطارحات الحديد  (Ironchelate)
يسبب ترسب الحديد في أنسجة الجسم المختلفة، نتيجة نقل الدم المتكرر، وما قد ينتج عنه من خلل في وظائف أعضاء الجسم المختلفة، يُعطى المريض طارحات الحديد، التي تمنع ترسبه. وأكثر هذه العقاقير انتشاراً هو الديسفروكسامين (Desferroxamine)، أو Desferal ، والذي يُعطى بواسطة مضخة خاصة، تسمح بإعطاء هذا العقار بسهولة ويسر من قبل المريض نفسه، من خلال إبرة صغيرة توضع تحت الجلد. 
(2) ثلاسيميا بيتا الصغرى ((B-Thalassaemia Minor
يُكتشف هذا المرض، في أغلب الأحيان، من خلال، فحص لطاخة الدم، حيث يظهر تفاوتاً واختلافاً في حجم وشكل الكريات الحمراء، إضافة إلى فقر دم معتدل، ونقص في الصباغ، مع انخفاض في حجم الكرية الوسطى (MCV)، وخضاب الكرية الوسطى (MCH)، مع زيادة نسبية في عدد الكريات الحمر (5.5 مليون لكل ملم من الدم) مع تدنٍ بسيط في مستوى خضاب الدم، في حدود 11 إلى 12 جرام لكل ملم من الدم. ويؤكد التشخيص ارتفاعاً في الخضاب من نوع أ (A2)، في حدود 2.5 إلى 7%. 
أما المظاهر السريرية، فإن المرضى المصابون بمرض "سلاسيميا بيتا" يتمتعون بصحة جيدة، ولا يحتاجون إلى معالج. ومن الناحية الوراثية، يكون هؤلاء المرضى مختلفي الأمشاج لثلاسيميا بيتا (B)، أي لديهم موروثة طبيعية، وموروثة أخرى لتلاسيميا بيتا. 
(3) ثلاسيميا ألفا  (Thalassomi - a )
قد ينتج هذا المرض من مورثين، يُنتجان سلسلة ألفا (chain - a) . ويظهر هذا المرض في أشكال متعددة، كالآتي: 
(أ) موت الجنين في الرحم (استسقاء الجنين المميت Hydrops Faetalis ) حيث يكون الخضاب بشكل رئيسي من نوع خضاب بارت (Barts)، ويكون الأبوان مختلفي الأمشاج. 
(ب) مرض الخضاب (H)
(ج) الصبغة لثلاسيميا ألفا (trait - a) 
(د) الصبغة لثلاسيميا ألفا (trait - a) الخفيفة 
وهناك اختلالات وراثية نادرة قد تصيب الخضاب، وتؤدي إلى انحلال الدم الوراثي. وفي كل هذه الاحتمالات الوراثية، يتركز الشفاء فيما يسره الله سبحانه وتعالى من معرفة تقنيات نقل نخاع الدم، إضافة للمعرفة المتزايدة عن هندسة الجينيات. وقد نجحت مثل هذه المجهودات العلاجية في شفاء عدد من المرضى، في مختلف أنحاء العالم.

----------


## سالي جمعة

ثانياً: اضطرابات الإرقاء الدموي، واعتلالات تخثر الدم الوراثية
1. اضطرابات الإرقاء الدموي (Haemostatic Disorders)
يُعرّف الإرقاء الدموي (Haemostasis) بأنه: عملية وقف النزف من الأوعية الدموية. ولهذه العملية عدة مكونات تتفاعل مع بعضها، خاصة عندما تصاب الأوعية الدموية بأذى، يؤدي إلى حالة نزف. وهذه المكونات هي: 
أ. الأوعية الدموية 
ينقبض جدار الوعاء عندما يتعرض إلى أي أذى، خاصة إن كانت الإصابة مصحوبة بتلف الجدار وهروب الدم وإحداث حالة نزف، ولذلك، فإن انقباض جدار الوعاء من شأنه شد أو تصغير حجم التلف، الذي أحدثته الإصابة في جدار الوعاء الدموي، وإيقاف النزف، أو تقليل حجمه. 
ب. الصفيحات الدموية (Blood Platelets)
تسهم الصفيحات الدموية في وقف النزف بتجمعها مع بعضها، إضافة إلى التصاقها مع جدار الوعاء المتأذى، وبذلك تتكون كتلة من هذه الخلايا (اُنظر صورة تشابك صفيحات الدم)، من شأنها سد الفجوة التي أحدثتها الإصابة في جدار الوعاء الدموي، وإيقاف النزف. كما أن الصفيحات تفرز بعض المواد مثل (Hydroxytryptamine, Thromboxane A25-) من داخلها، التي تؤدي إلى انقباض جدار الوعاء الدموي، وهذا من شأنه تقليل كمية النزف. كما تفرز الصفيحات بعض المواد، التي تساعد في عملية تخثر الدم، بما يعين على سد الفجوة في جدار الوعاء. 
ج. تخثر الدم (Blood Coagulation)
هو سلسلة من التفاعلات تؤدي في نهايتها إلى تكوين علاقة من الليفين (Fibrin Clot)، وهي ـ بمعنى آخر ـ تحويل الدم من سائل إلى كتلة لزجة (اُنظر صورة جلطة دموية) تسد الحيز، الذي أحدثته الإصابة في جدار الوعاء الدموي. وتعتمد هذه التفاعلات على وجود أحد عشر عامل تخثر الدم، أُطلق عليها أسماء مختلفة، إضافة إلى إعطائها أرقاماً رومانية، حسب تسلسل اكتشافها، بدءً من الرقم (1) أ (I بالروماني) إلى الرقم (13) XIII بالروماني)، علماً بأنه لا يوجد عامل يحمل الرقم (6). 
وهذه المقدمة ضرورية لمعرفة الحالات النزفيه الوراثية، التي يكون سببها خلل وراثي في جدار الأوعية الدموية، أو في الصفيحات، أو في آلية تخثر الدم. 
(1) الأمراض النزفية الوراثية (Heriditory Haemorrhacic Disorder)
الأمراض النزفية الناجمة من اضطرابات الأوعية الدموية 
(أ) توسع الشعيرات الوراثي (Hereditory Telengectasia)
يصيب هذا المرض الأوعية الصغيرة، (مثل الشرينات والشعريات والأوردة الصغيرة) في الجلد، والأغشية المخاطية حيث تصاب بالتوسع نتيجة فقدان غطاءها العضلي والليفي، وتبقى فقط الخلايا البطانية (Endothelial cells). لإضافة إلى ذلك قد تتكون صارفة وعاتية، توصل بين الشرايين والأوردة في الكبد والرئتين أو الطحال، وغالباً ما يظهر المرض في سنوات الطفولة الأولى. 
وبداهة، أهم علامات المرض، النزف في أعضاء الجسم ذات الأوعية المصابة. وقد يحدث ذلك في الجهاز الهضمي، أو الأنف، وقد تحدث حالات النزف مصادفة، أو بعد الإصابة، وقد تكون حالات النزف مميتة. 
*·  * التشخيص 
تكون نتائج كل اختبارات تخثر الدم عادية، ولذلك يعتمد التشخيص على تحديد أماكن توسع الأوعية الدموية. 
*·  * العلاج 
لا يوجد، في الوقت الحاضر، وسائل علاجية من شأنها إعادة الأوعية المصابة إلى وضعها الطبيعي، ولذلك، فالمجهودات العلاجية تتركز في علاج النزف، في الأماكن التي تحدث فيها، بالضغط الموضعي. وقد يُلجأ إلى نقل الدم (خلايا الدم الحمراء المركزة)، وإعطاء الحديد، إذا كان هناك دليل على فقر الدم. 
(ب) متلازمة إهلردانلوس (Ehler Danlos Sydrome)
مرض وراثي يصيب الأوعية الدموية، وهو نادر الحدوث، وهو يصيب النسيج العام (Collagenfibres)، خاصة ذلك المحيط بالأوعية الدموية. وقد يؤدي إلى سهولة حدوث حالات النزف، خاصة بعد الإصابات البسيطة حتى عند الحركة الجسمانية المعتادة. ولذلك تكون علامات المرض الرعاف، أو ظهور كدمات بقعية تحت الجلد، أو الأغشية المخاطية. وقد يحدث نزف داخل العضلات، يصاحبه ألم شديد، أو قد نزف في الجهاز الهضمي، أو البولي، أو بعد العمليات الجراحية البسيطة، أو أثناء، أو عقب، عملية الولادة. 
*·  * العلاج 
لا يوجد علاج لهذا النوع من المرض الوراثي، فقط تتبع الخطوات السابقة الواردة في علاج توسع الشعيرات الوراثي، خاصة إذا كان كمية النزف كبيرة. أما الكدمات الجوهرية، التي قد تكون مؤلمة، خاصة إذا كان النزف داخل العضلات، فتعطي مسكنات الألم. 
(2) الأمراض النزفية الناجمة من أمراض الصفيحات الوراثية 
في معظم أنواع هذه الأمراض الوراثية، تكون الصفيحات طبيعية العدد ولكن مضطربة الوظيفة، وأحياناً الشكل. لذلك، يكون النزف من الأغشية المخاطية، ومن الأنف (الرعاف)، والجهاز الهضمي، والجهاز البولي، إضافة إلى نزف نسميه تحت الجلد، وهو من العلامات الأكلينكية لاضطراب وظيفة الصفيحات. وقد يكون حدوث النزف عفوياً، أو بعد التعرض للإصابة، أو العمليات الجراحية البسيطة، مثل خلع الأسنان. 
وهناك عدة أنواع من اضطراب الصفيحات الكيفي الوراثي، أهمها: 
(أ) داء جلانزمان (Glanzman Thrombosthensia)
وهو أكثر هذه اضطرابات شيوعاً، وينتقل كصفة جسمية مقهورة. وقد توصل العلم إلى تحديد الخلل المسبب لهذا الداء، وهو غياب، أو نقصان، مستقبلات بروتينية سكرية من نوع GP11b/111a من غشاء الصفيحات، تؤدي إلى عدم مقدرتها على الاتحاد مع فيبرين الدم، ولذلك تفشل الصفيحات في أداء دورها الطبيعي، في التجمع وإيقاف النزف من الأوعية الدموية صغيرة الحجم. 
ويمكن تشخيص المرض من خلال اختبارات تجمع الصفيحات (Platelet Aggregation)، حيث لا تستجيب صفيحات المريض للاستثارة، بواسطة مواد فسيولوجية، مثل: الأدرينالين ومادة أدب (ADP) حامض أراكيدونيك. وتفشل في التجمع، خلافاً لما يحدث في الصفيحات الطبيعية. إضافة إلى ذلك، يمكن قياس تركيز GP11b/111b في صفيحات المريض، الذي قد يكون غائباً أو متدني التركيز. 
*·  * العلاج 
إذا كان النزف حاداً، تجنباً لفقد كميات كبيرة من الدم، تنقل للمريض صفيحات الدم المركزة، وهي أحد المشتقات التي يفصلها بنك الدم، من دماء المتبرعين الأصحاء. كما يمكن، أيضاً، الاستعاضة عن نقل الصفيحات المركزة بعقار (DDAVP) الذي يُنشّط الصفيحات، خاصة إذا كان الداء من النوع الخفيف. أما إذا كانت كمية النزف كبيرة، فيُنقل للمريض، إضافة للصفيحات المركزة، خلايا الدم الحمراء المركزة. وإذا ثبت أن المريض يعاني من فقر الدم فيُعطى جرعات من الحديد. 
(ب) متلازمة بيرنارد سولير (Bernard Soulier Syndrome)
وفي هذه الحالة، يكون الخلل في مستقبلات أخرى غير GP11b/111b، وهي المسؤولة عن الارتباط بعنصر فون وبليبراند، الذي يؤدي إلى تجمع الصفيحات لسد أي تلف في جدار الأوعية الدموية، وإيقاف النزف. 
وطرق تشخيص متلازمة بيرنارد سولير وعلاجه، هي مثل داء قلانزمان. 
(ج) نقصان الحبيبات الداخلية للصفيحات (Deficiency of platelet granules)
تفرز الحبيبات الداخلية للصفيحات عدة مواد، تنظم خصائصها وتساعدها في أداء دورها في إيقاف النزف. وكذلك، إذا كان هناك نقصان لهذه الحبيبات، يصعب على الصفيحات القيام بدورها كاملاً، في إيقاف النزف. وتبعاً لذلك تكون علامات المرض وتشخيصه وعلاجه، مماثلة لما ورد في داء قلانزمان، ومتلازمة بيرنارد سولير. 
(3) الأمراض النزفية الناجمة من النقص الوراثي لعوامل تخثر الدم 
أهم هذه الأمراض وأكثرها انتشاراً هو الناعور أ (Haemophilia A)، الذي ينتج من الغياب، أو النقصان الوراثي، لعامل تخثر الدم الثامن (Factor VIII). والمرض الثاني المماثل له هو الناعور ب (Haemophilia B)، وينتج من الغياب، أو النقصان، لعامل التخثر التاسع (Factor IX ). وأما الغياب أو النقصان الوراثي لبقية عوامل التخثر، فإن حدوثه شديد الندرة. 
(أ) الناعور أ (Haemophilia A)
يُعد هذا النوع من أكثر الأمراض النزفية شيوعاً وخطورة، ويصيب الذكور بشكل خاص، وينتقل من طريق الإناث ولكن نادراً ما تصاب الإناث به. 
وتؤكد المعلومات الإحصائية أن حدوث هذا المرض، يكون حالة واحدة بين 10.000 نسمة، في كل دول العالم. ويمكن أن تظهر علامات المرض النزفية منذ الولادة. وينتقل المرض كصفة مقهورة مرتبطة بالجنس، حيث تحمله كروموسوم X؛ وتبعاً لذلك إذا حملت أنثى، وهي تحمل المرض، فهناك احتمال 50% أن يكون الجنين الذكر طبيعياً، واحتمال 50% أن يكون الجنين مصاباً، وبداهة فإن كل أنثى تولد لمصاب بالناعور، تكون حاملة للمرض، ولكن لا ينقل المصاب بالناعور المرض إلى أبنائه الذكور. 
(ب) عامل التخثر الثامن 
إن حامل الدم الثامن المضاد للناعور (FVIII:C)، هو بروتين سكري صغير الحجم، يحمله بروتين أكبر حجماً، هو عامل فون ويلير براند von Willebrand Factor. والعامل الثاني مهم لا تكتمل من دونه عملية تخثر الدم. وفي مرضى الناعور يوجد تدنٍ أو عدم وجود تصنيع للعامل الثامن. 
*·  * الأعراض السريرية 
تعتمد شدة الأعراض النزفية، على درجة نقصان العامل الثامن. فإذا كان مستوى تركيز العامل الثامن، أقل من 1%، من المستوى الطبيعي، ينتج عن ذلك أقصى درجات مرض الناعور. فتحدث نزوف شديدة وعفوية، في المفاصل المتحركة والعضلات، أو بعد الإصابات الخفيفة. 
أما إذا كان مستوى تركيز العامل الثامن بين 5 و25%، فقد ينتج عن ذلك نزف شديد بعد العمليات الصغيرة، مثل خلع الأسنان، أو استئصال اللوزتين. وإذا كان مستوى التركيز بين 25 إلى 50% من المستوى الطبيعي، فينتج عن ذلك نزف شديد بعد العمليات الكبيرة، والإصابات الخطرة. ويُعد التركيز من 50% وأكثر طبيعياً، لا تصاحبه أعراض نزفية. 
ويحدث النزف في أجزاء الجسم المتحركة خاصة المفاصل، كما تصاحب حركتها الآلام شديدة. وأكثر المفاصل تأثراً مفصلَي الركبة والمرفق، ثم عنق القدم والكتف، وتأتي العضلات بعد المفاصل كأكثر الأمكنة إصابة بالنزف. أما النزف في الأنف، أو الجهاز العصبي، أو البولي، فنادر الحدوث. ومن المعروف أن تكرار النزف في المفاصل قد يؤدي إلى تشوها وصعوبة حركتها، عند تقدم العمر. و يعتمد التشخيص على قياس تركيز عامل التخثر الثامن في البلازما (مصل الدم). 
·   العلاج والتحذير العام 
يُعطى المريض جرعات من عامل التخثر الثامن المركزة، التي يمكن للمريض الاحتفاظ بها في الثلاجة في المنزل، واستخدامها متى أصيب بحالة نزفية. وعلى المريض أن يحمل بطاقة تشخيص الناعور، ودرجة نقصانه، وهل لديه أي أجسام مضادة للعامل الثامن، والتي قد تتكون في دم المريض، مع تكرار أخذ جرعات العامل الثامن العلاجية. 
وتقل لدى المرضى، الذين تتكوّن لديهم مضادات لعامل التخثر الثامن، فعالية حقن هذا العامل، ولكن ظهرت حديثاً وسيلة علاجية لهم وهي إعطاؤهم عامل التخثر السابع المنشط، الذي يتجاوز الدور الذي يلعبه العامل الثامن في آلية تخثر الدم. وبذلك يتخثر دم المريض على الرغم من غياب العامل الثامن. 
أما العلاج النهائي للناعور، فينتظر مجهودات الهندسة الجنينية علماً بأن مرضى الناعور، الذين ينقل إليهم الكبد، تتم لديهم عملية تصنيع العامل الثامن من قبل الكبد المنقول، وتنتهي بذلك إصابتهم بمرض الناعور. 
إن العلاج الأمثل للنزف عند مرضى الناعور، هو حقن عامل التخثر الثامن المركز، الذي كان يستخلص من دم المتبرعين، ولكن كانت هناك مخاطر نقل بعض الأمراض الفيروسية، خاصة مرض الأيدز، والتهاب الكبد الفيروسي. ولكن في السنوات الأخيرة نجحت مجهودات تحضير عامل التخثر الثامن، بواسطة هندسة الجينات، دون الحاجة إلى استخلاصه من دم المتبرعين، أضحى العلاج أكثر سلامة من قبل. 
ولكن إذا كان الحصول على عامل التخثر الثامن غير متيسر، فيمكن إعطاء المريض البلازما الطازجة المجمدة، أو أحد مشتقاتها، خاصة الرشابه القربة (Cryoprecipitate). كما يمكن استعمال عامل التخثر الثامن المحضر من دم الحيوانات، لعلاج المرضى الذين تتكون لديهم مضادات العامل الثامن البشري. 
إن رعاية مرض الناعور صارت لا تقتصر على علاج النزف فحسب، بل هناك تدابير عامة ترعاها مراكز رعاية هؤلاء المرضى، وتشمل: 
-   تثقيف المرضى بتجنب ما من شأنه تعريضهم إلى الإصابة أثناء العمل، كما يفضل قيامهم بأعمال تعتمد على القوى العقلية، أكثر من الجسمية. 
-   الاهتمام بالعلاج السريع لنزف المفاصل، لتفادي التشوهات؛ وإذا حدثت هذه التشوهات يجب اللجوء إلى فروع الطب التخصصية، التي تساعد في تأهيل هذه المفاصل. 
-   يفضل انضمام المرضى إلى عضوية الجمعيات، التي تهتم بشئون مرض الناعور، لتسهيل رعايتهم والوقوف على مستجدات العلاج. 
وخلاصة القول، إن توفر عامل التخثر الثامن المركّز، جعل حياة مرضى الناعور شبه طبيعية، وسهّل عليهم الخضوع للعمليات الجراحية، بلا خوف من حدوث المضاعفات النزفية. 
(ج) نقص العامل التاسع: داء كريسماس (Chrismas Disease)، أو ما يعرف بالناعور (Haemophilia B ) 
هذا المرض أقل انتشاراً من الناعور أ، وإن كان مبدأ التدبير والعلاج هو نفسه كما في الناعور أ، ولكن بإعطاء عامل التخثر التاسع المركز، إضافة إلى البلازما الطازجة المجمدة، إن لم يوجد العامل التاسع المركز. 
(د) نقص عوامل التخثر الأخرى 
يُعد نقص عوامل تخثر الدم الأخرى، نادر الحدوث للغاية وهو يؤدي ـ غالباً ـ إلى حالة نزفية تُعالج بإعطاء مستحضر العنصر الناقص، أو نقل البلازما الطازجة المجمدة. 
*·  * مرض فون ويلبيراند (Von Willebrand Disease) 
هو مرض نزفي وراثي، تظهر علاماته منذ الطفولة. ويختلف عن مرض الناعور بأن حدوثه ليس مقروناً بالجنس، إذ يصيب الجنسين، وينتقل كصفة جسيمة مقهورة. 
وأهم مظاهره طول زمن النزف، ونقص في عامل التخثر الثامن، إضافة إلى نقص عامل فون ويليبراند، كما توجد اضطرابات في وظائف الصفيحات، إذا لا تستجيب للاستثارة بواسطة مادة ريستوسيتين (Ristocetin). ونقصان عامل فون ويليبراند لا يمكن الصفيحات من التجمع، وتكوين الكتلة التي توقف النزف، من الأوعية الدموية الصغيرة. 
ويُشخص المرض من طريق القصة السريرية، إضافة إلى النزف تحت الجلد، أو في الأغشية المخاطية، فضلاً عن وجود حالات مماثلة في العائلة. كما يكون هناك امتداد في زمن النزف، مع تدنٍ كبير في تركيز عامل فون ويليبراند، وعامل التخثر الثامن، واضطراب خصائص الصفيحات الدموية. 
وتعالج الحالات النزفية بواسطة نقل البلازمة الطازجة المجمدة، أو الرّسابه القرية، أو عامل فون ويليبراند المركز.
2. اعتلالات تخثر الدم الوراثية، المؤدية إلى نوبات خثرية داخل الأوعية الدموية 
مثلما يكون النقص وراثياً في عوامل تخثر الدم، واعتلالات الصفيحات الدموية، المؤدية إلى حالات نزفية، فهناك، أيضاً، عدة أنواع من النقص الوراثي المؤدي إلى ارتفاع قابلية تخثر الدم داخل الأوعية Hypercoagulable states وانسدادها وتبعاً لذلك يتدنى أو يُنقطع إمداد الدم للعنصر، الذي تغذيه الأوعية الدموية المسدودة. 
أ. الأسباب الوراثية لارتفاع قابلية تخثر الدم 
تتحكم في عملية تخثر الدم ومدى نشاطها، عدة عوامل تثبط تخثر الدم؛ فإذا حدث نقص وراثي في هذه العوامل، يتدنى هذا التثبيط، وتكون الغلبة لتخثر الدم. فتنشط عوامله ويؤدي ذلك إلى تكوين جلطات دموية وانسداد جزئي، أو كلي، للأوعية الدموية، سواء كانت أوردة أو شرايين. 
إن عوامل تثبيط تخثر الدم هي مضاد النتروجين الثالث (Antithrombin III)، بروتين ج (Protein C)، بروتين س (Protein S). وإذا كان هناك نقص وراثي في أي من هذه العوامل، فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى نوبات خثرية، وانسداد الأوعية الدموية، الذي قد يحدث منذ سنوات الطفولة، إذا كان النقص شديداً، أو في سنوات العمر المتقدمة إذا كان النقص خفيفاً، وتكاملت معه عوامل مرضية، زادت من القابلية للنوبات الخثرية، التي غالباً ما تحدث في أوعية الدّفاع، أو الرجلين، أو داخل البطن، وغيرها من أعضاء الجسم. ويمكن تشخيص النقص من طريق قياس تركيز هذه العوامل في دم المريض. أما العلاج فيكون: إما من طريق حقن عدة عقاقير تثبط تخثر الدم، مثل الهيبارين (Heparin)، أو مضادات فيتامين ك، مثل الورفارين (Warfarin )، أو بإعطاء مستخلص مضاد النتروجين، أو بروتين ج المنشط (Aetiared Protein C). 
وقد تكون الأسباب المؤدية إلى تخثر الدم عوامل جينية، خاصة الاعتلال المؤدي إلى تصنيع عامل التخثر الخامس، المسمى عامل لايدين (Fadorv Leidin) ب، واعتلال الجينيات، التي تحكم تصنيع عامل التخثر الثاني (Prothrombin). ويصاحب تلك الاعتلالات نوبات خثرية تُشبه نقص مثبطات تخثر الدم. ويكون التشخيص ةالعلاج بالطرق نفسها المشار إليها من قبل. 
ارتفاع مستوى الهوموسستين في الدم: (Homocysteinemia) قد يكون ثمة خطأ وراثي، يؤدي إلى تكدس مادة هوموسستين (Homocysteine) في الدم. 
وتصاحب هذا الاعتلالات نوبات خثرية، وانسداد الأوعية الدموية. ويكون تشخيصها وعلاجها مثلما يعالج نقص مثبطات تخثر الدم، المشار إليها من قبل. 
اعتلالات تكسير اللفين (Fibrinolysis)، مثل النقص الوراثي في مادة بلالامينوجين (Plasminogen). أو قد يكون هناك اعتلال في تصنيع اللفين، ويسمى (Dysfibrinogenaemia). 
ب. اعتلالات بيروتينات المصل الوراثيه 
هذه الاعتلالات نادرة الحدوث، ولعل أهمها هو فقدان المقدرة على تصنيع بروتينات المناعة، وهي بيروتينات قاما(Agammglobulinoemia) ( ووراثة هذا المرض لها صلة بكرومسوم، حيث يولد الطفل وهو يحمل بروتينات قاما، التي مصدرها الأم وتنتقل إليه أثناء الحمل من طريق المشيمة، وتستمر في حماية الطفل ضد العديد من الأمراض، حتى يبدأ تركيزها في التدني بعد الشهر السادس من عمر الطفل المصاب. وبعد ذلك، وفي غياب بروتينات قاما، مع عدم مقدرة الطفل في تصنيعها الذاتي، تكثر إصابة الطفل بالالتهاب البكترية أو الفيروسية. ويكون علاج مثل هؤلاء المرضى بإعطاء جرعات من بروتينات قاما، المستخلصة من دم البشر، أو المحضّرة من طريق الهندسة الجنيبية، التي هي أكثر سلامة، لأنها لا تنقل أي أمراض، مثل مستخلصات دم البشر.

----------


## سالي جمعة

*المصطلحات الطبية*Heinz bodiesأجسام هاينز 
Osmotic Fragility testاختبار الهشاشة الكروية الحلولي 
Haemostatic Disordersاضطرابات الإرقاء الدموي 
Fibrinolysisاعتلالات تكسير اللفين 
Haemoglobinopathiesاعتلالات خضاب الدم 
Heriditory Haemorrhacic Disorderالأمراض النزفية الوراثية 
Stercobilinogenالاستبركوبايلمنوجين 
Plasma البلازما (المصل) 
Bilirubin البيليروبن (مادة الصفراء) 
S/  - Thalassaemiaالثلاسيميا المنجلية 
B-Thacassaemiaالثلاسيميا بيتا 
Endothelial cellsالخلايا البطانية 
Sickle Cell Traitالصبغة المنجلية 
Blood Plateletsالصفيحات الدموية 
Homozygous - Hb SSالعوامل متوافقة الأمشاج 
Hereditary Elleptocytosisالكريات الإهليجية (البيضاوية) الوراثية 
Hereditary Elliptocytosisالكريات الاهليلجية الوراثية 
Haemophilia Aالناعور (أ) 
Haptoglobinالهبتوجلوبين 
Hemopexinالهيموبكسين 
Warfarinالورفارين 
Urobilinogenاليروبايلنوجين 
Spectrinبروتين سبكترين 
Ironchelatesبطارحات الحديد 
Blood Coagulationتخثر الدم 
Hereditary Spherocytosisتكور كريات الدم الحمر الوراثي 
Hereditory Telengectasiaتوسع الشعيرات الوراثي 
Thalassomiaثلاسيميا ألفا 
B-Thalassaemia Minorثلاسيميا بيتا الصغرى 
Salmonellaجراثيم السالمونيلا  
Haemoplilus gnfluenzaeجراثيم الهموفليس إنفلونزا 
Elliptocytes خلايا إهليلجية (بيضاوية) 
Basophilخلايا البيزوفيل 
Reticulocytesخلايا الشبكية في الدم
Lymphocyteخلايا اللمهوشين 
Monocyteخلايا الموندشين 
Neutrophilخلايا النيوتروفيل 
Eosinophilخلايا ايزينوفيل 
Pyrovate kinaseخميرة البيروفان كينييز 
Glatathioneخميرة الجلوتاثيون 
Glanzman Thrombosthensiaداء قلانزمان 
Hydroxyuriaعقار هايدروكسي يوريا 
(Glucose-6-Phosphate Dehydrogenase (G-6-PDعوز خميرة فوسفات دي هيدروجيتاز 
Pyruvate Kinaseعوز خميرة  
(Glucose-6- Phosphate Dehydrogenase (G-6-PDعوز خميرة 
Heriditory haemolytic anaemiaفقر الدم الانحلالي الوراثي 
Sickle cell anaemiaفقر الدم المنجلي
Thalassaemiaفقر دم البحر الأبيض المتوسط (الثلاسيميا)
Gama Globulinجلوبيولين قاما 
Red Blood Cellsكريات دم حمراء
White Blood Cellsكريات دموية بيضاء 
Haemoglobinمادة الخضاب    
Urobilinogenمادة اليروبيلبنوجن 
Plasminogenمادة بلالامينوجين 
Ristocetinمادة ريستوسيتين 
Homocysteineمادة هوموسستين 
Ehler Danlos Sydromeمتلازمة إهلردانلوس 
Bernard Soulier Syndromeمتلازمة بيرنارد سولير 
Von Willebrand Diseaseمرض فون ويلبيراند 
Chrismas Diseaseنقص العامل التاسع: داء كريسماس 
Haemophilia Bأو ما يعرف بالناعور 
Deficiency of platelet granulesنقصان الحبيبات الداخلية للصفيحات 
Painful Vaso-occlusive Crisesنكسات الألم (النوبات الألمية) 
Haemolytic Crisesنكسات انحلالية   
Aplastic Crisesنكسات عدم تصنيع الدم 
Aplastic crisisنوبة الدم التصنيع

----------


## سالي جمعة

[align=left] 
[align=center]المصادر والمراجع[/align]
1. De Gruchy's Clinical Haematology. 5th Edition; Editor: Chesterman. Publishers Blckwell Science Ltd. (UK); 2000.
2. Essential Haematology. Editors: Hoffbrand AV, Pettit JE, Publisher: Blackwell Science Ltd. (UK); 2001.
3. Haemostasis and Thrombosis. Editors: Colman RW, Hirsh J, Marder V, et al., Publisher: Lippincott Williams and Wilkins; 2001.
4. Paediatric Haematology, Edit. Lilleyman JS, Hann I, Balnchette V. Publishers Churchill Livingstone (UK); 1999.
5.Sickle Cell Anemia and other Haemoglobinopathies, Editor Richard D. L. Publisher Academic Press.

[/align]

----------

